# Pepsi Bottle 1956?



## Tener (Nov 9, 2019)

I picked this up today at a yard sale for $1.00. I think from the numbers on the bottom it is a 1956 but I am not sure. I know the cap isn't 1956 so I was wondering if it was refilled or a reproduction? The numbers on the bottom are 579  4  856 16. Still a nice bottle


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 9, 2019)

I believe the bottle definitely dates to about 1956, but the cap looks 1970s which is definitely odd since it still contains the soda. Hopefully some of the soda experts on here will provide you more insight.


----------



## Tener (Nov 9, 2019)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I believe the bottle definitely dates to about 1956, but the cap looks 1970s which is definitely odd since it still contains the soda. Hopefully some of the soda experts on here will provide you more insight.



I was hoping it was refilled by Pepsi but I didn't think they would have refilled this bottle in the 1970's. I have looked at the cap real close and it does not look used? Who knows.


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 10, 2019)

It has been refilled. Bottling plants used to do that for people. I know someone that took several cases of the old 40's & 50's bottles in and had them refilled. This was in the 1990's.


----------



## Tener (Nov 10, 2019)

shotdwn said:


> It has been refilled. Bottling plants used to do that for people. I know someone that took several cases of the old 40's & 50's bottles in and had them refilled. This was in the 1990's.


Cool, That's great to know, thanks


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 10, 2019)

Also anyone with there own bottle caper can refill also.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2019)

I got a bottle capper, they are common & any new home Micro Brewer would have one so it easily could of been recapped recently & maybe filled with newer Pepsi? Would be easy to do. LEON.


----------



## JKL (Nov 10, 2019)

Back in 1980 when I was in high school I worked at Kelly's General Store in the town of Iron Bridge in Northern Ontario.
I used to go through all the cases of 10oz bottles and would pull out the Mountain Dew Hillbilly bottles, old 7-Up and also the older Pepsi.  I have a couple of the 1950 era Pepsi bottles in my collection that are refilled with the late 1970's early 1980 caps. I asked Mr Kelly to allow me to fill the cooler just so I could go through the bottles.
I can't say this was common to find old refills but it certainly happened.
Thank goodness it did because as a teenager this was how I built my collection (as well as dump diving of course!)


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 10, 2019)

Bottles in the factory go through extensive cleaning before refilling to be safe for consumption. not sure how safe it would be for others to fill these bottles. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 11, 2019)

That's a  70s style cap, before they went to the screw on type. I have a ton of them from when I was an addicted Pepsi drinker.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 11, 2019)

As others said, the cap isn't original. But for a buck you can't go wrong. Going by the case wear on the bottle, it has been refilled and re-used a lot.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 12, 2019)

I remember back in the late 60s-early 70s going to the store picking out all the "old" style Pepsi's and/or Cokes and assembling a 6 pack of them and saving them. They were there for the easy pickin'. Good times!


----------



## Nactex (Jan 8, 2020)

This may have been discussed earlier, but the US 50's PC bottles had PEPSI-COLA on the shoulder design written from the bottom up and the Canadian bottles were written from the top down.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 8, 2020)

Nactex said:


> This may have been discussed earlier, but the US 50's PC bottles had PEPSI-COLA on the shoulder design written from the bottom up and the Canadian bottles were written from the top down.



Interesting. Never noticed that. Thanks for that.


----------



## nreynolds (Jan 25, 2020)

Tener said:


> I picked this up today at a yard sale for $1.00. I think from the numbers on the bottom it is a 1956 but I am not sure. I know the cap isn't 1956 so I was wondering if it was refilled or a reproduction? The numbers on the bottom are 579  4  856 16. Still a nice bottle



I began working for our local Pepsi bottler in 1978. At that time returnable-glass still dominated the market. We bottled and sold 10oz., 12oz., and of course 16oz. glass. I would find ACL bottles like yours quite often in 10 or 12 ounce cases as well as old cartons. Your bottle could very well have been filled by a Pepsi bottler. These bottles, as well as the cartons and wooden shells, were nothing more than a way to get product to the consumer and many were used over and over until they were broken or that size package was discontinued by the bottler. By 1990 we had quit bottling 10 and 12 ounce returnable bottles so those were sold for scrap or to other bottlers. I remember the General Manager telling us once that a new 16oz. returnable bottle needed to be filled, sold, returned, and refilled something like 5 times and that bottle was paid for. Think of how many times your bottle went through that cycle!


----------

